# Home Theatre Setup for 75k



## pranjal.3029 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello, Digit Family,

My family have just moved in our new home and we are now looking for a new Home Theatre Setup for our lobby. Our budget is Rs. 75k and our usage for the Home Theatre would be 60:40(Movies:Music) so we want a system which can suit our needs. I went to our nearby Mall and demoed the Bose Cinemate GS Series II 2.1 System and was pretty blown away by it. But I know that Bose systems are way overpriced so I want your specialist's advice. This will be my first Home Theatre setup. I am not necessarily a fan of HTiB so all kinds of suggestions are welcome. And as the majority of crowd, a good subwoofer is a must. I live in Chandigarh Tri-City so open to either buying locally or online. If any more specific details are needed then I'll be happy to provide them. Thanks


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 7, 2014)

PIONEER ANDREW JONES AJ-5235XT 5.1 CHANNEL SPEAKER PACKAGE + Pioneer VSX-523-K AV Receiver, its a killer package. If you can spare a bit more money get the 823K av receiver.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 8, 2014)

+1 to the above config. the speakers, coupled with a good amp will be a real killer combo. 

those speakers have some vey good reviews for music as well as HT purposes, a rare feat.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 8, 2014)

Andrew Jones is a legend in himself. I have immense respect for that guy. If you hear a TAD Evolution 1 and what it does and how it beats speakers costing thrice as much,you will start worshipping Mr. Andrew Jones too......there are very few left like him in the industry like.....Dave Wilson,Jeff Joseph, Anthony Gallo, Richard Vandersteen,.... etc etc

TAD the very hiend speaker manufacturer is now owned by Pioneer and Pioneer Consumer Electronics division is now Owned by Onkyo.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 8, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Andrew Jones is a legend in himself. I have immense respect for that guy. If you hear a TAD Evolution 1 and what it does and how it beats speakers costing thrice as much,you will start worshipping Mr. Andrew Jones too......there are very few left like him in the industry like.....Dave Wilson,Jeff Joseph, Anthony Gallo, Richard Vandersteen,.... etc etc
> 
> *TAD the very hiend speaker manufacturer is now owned by Pioneer and Pioneer Consumer Electronics division is now Owned by Onkyo.*



TIL this


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Aug 12, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> PIONEER ANDREW JONES AJ-5235XT 5.1 CHANNEL SPEAKER PACKAGE + Pioneer VSX-523-K AV Receiver, its a killer package. If you can spare a bit more money get the 823K av receiver.



Is it better than Bose GS Series II 2.1 System? I auditioned it and it was pretty good.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 12, 2014)

[MENTION=145608]pranjal.3029[/MENTION] Bose doesn't have that scale and panning and depth and imaging.But then Bose is a compact system ,you can't beat the law of physics,hence it is good for what it does for its size but not the price. And a 2 .1 is useless for movies. For the price its a waste.If you  want compact there way better options than the Bose in systems from Boston XS5.1 and Q accoustics or Polk LS or Sonodyne with av receivers.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 13, 2014)

Bose is more for concealed systems... for true music experience stay with reputed brands.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't buy the name buy the sound


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Aug 20, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Don't buy the name buy the sound



I perfectly understand what you are saying and I agree. But perhaps I worded my query wrong. What I meant to ask was, in a direct comparison, in terms of sheer sound quality, will this setup be better than the bose system? Cause I haven't auditioned the pioneer setup yet and I want to make a mental comparison.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 20, 2014)

The Bose is not even a Comparison! The Bose is not a patch! The Bose is not even a consideration! The Bose is not even a substitution! 

The Pioneer sounds way way better than that Bose any given day.You will be blown away by that Pioneer. If you can, get the 7.1  Andrew Jones Pioneer speakers. The sub is excellent in that set up over the 5.1. A little comparison in to who does what. The most expensive Bose stereo speakers 901 ( hellpain when it comes to placement) comes for $1350 or the most expensive Bose Full HT set up the Lifestyle 535 series 2 along with DVD Amp HDD Speakers Subwoofer costs $ 3500 but the mist expensive TAD or the speakers made by Andrew Jones comes for $ 29800 (TAD Evolution1) a pair! So you see the guy knows a thing or two more over Bose when it comes to speakers.Pioneer has very good speakers or some of the very best designed by this guy,eg S-1EX,legendary.Google and you will know.

Bose is Bose mostly why Fair & Lovely is fair & lovely because of women's beauty magazines as Bose is to Men's magazines. The power of advertisements.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 21, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> The Bose is not even a Comparison! The Bose is not a patch! The Bose is not even a consideration! The Bose is not even a substitution!
> 
> The Pioneer sounds way way better than that Bose any given day.You will be blown away by that Pioneer. If you can, get the 7.1  Andrew Jones Pioneer speakers. The sub is excellent in that set up over the 5.1. A little comparison in to who does what. The most expensive Bose stereo speakers 901 ( hellpain when it comes to placement) comes for $1350 or the most expensive Bose Full HT set up the Lifestyle 535 series 2 along with DVD Amp HDD Speakers Subwoofer costs $ 3500 but the mist expensive TAD or the speakers made by Andrew Jones comes for $ 29800 (TAD Evolution1) a pair! So you see the guy knows a thing or two more over Bose when it comes to speakers.Pioneer has very good speakers or some of the very best designed by this guy,eg S-1EX,legendary.Google and you will know.
> 
> *Bose is Bose mostly why Fair & Lovely is fair & lovely because of women's beauty magazines as Bose is to Men's magazines. The power of advertisements.*





thats well put


----------



## sandynator (Aug 21, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> The Bose is not even a Comparison! The Bose is not a patch! The Bose is not even a consideration! The Bose is not even a substitution!
> 
> The Pioneer sounds way way better than that Bose any given day.You will be blown away by that Pioneer. If you can, get the 7.1  Andrew Jones Pioneer speakers. The sub is excellent in that set up over the 5.1. A little comparison in to who does what. The most expensive Bose stereo speakers 901 ( hellpain when it comes to placement) comes for $1350 or the most expensive Bose Full HT set up the Lifestyle 535 series 2 along with DVD Amp HDD Speakers Subwoofer costs $ 3500 but the mist expensive TAD or the speakers made by Andrew Jones comes for $ 29800 (TAD Evolution1) a pair! So you see the guy knows a thing or two more over Bose when it comes to speakers.Pioneer has very good speakers or some of the very best designed by this guy,eg S-1EX,legendary.Google and you will know.
> 
> Bose is Bose mostly why Fair & Lovely is fair & lovely because of women's beauty magazines as Bose is to Men's magazines. The power of advertisements.



Nice explanation bro. 
You changed my view of looking at pioneers.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm glad that I could be of some help. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Aug 30, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> The Bose is not even a Comparison! The Bose is not a patch! The Bose is not even a consideration! The Bose is not even a substitution!
> 
> The Pioneer sounds way way better than that Bose any given day.You will be blown away by that Pioneer. If you can, get the 7.1  Andrew Jones Pioneer speakers. The sub is excellent in that set up over the 5.1. A little comparison in to who does what. The most expensive Bose stereo speakers 901 ( hellpain when it comes to placement) comes for $1350 or the most expensive Bose Full HT set up the Lifestyle 535 series 2 along with DVD Amp HDD Speakers Subwoofer costs $ 3500 but the mist expensive TAD or the speakers made by Andrew Jones comes for $ 29800 (TAD Evolution1) a pair! So you see the guy knows a thing or two more over Bose when it comes to speakers.Pioneer has very good speakers or some of the very best designed by this guy,eg S-1EX,legendary.Google and you will know.
> 
> *Bose is Bose mostly why Fair & Lovely is fair & lovely because of women's beauty magazines as Bose is to Men's magazines. The power of advertisements.*



Hahaha. Nicely done. I get your point. Thanks for explaining

- - - Updated - - -

I am thinking of now going all-out! How about the combination of VSX-1123-K & AJ-5237ZT? Also the VSX Series are listed as "regular AV recievers" and there is another LX series. Is that "advanced"?

- - - Updated - - -

I just saw the overview of the LX Series and I realise it was foolish to ask. The price is way out of my budget! But it has a hell of a lot features!

- - - Updated - - -

Now, I know these systems are great for Blu-Rays! But what about lossless audio? Where do I get lossless audio from? Are there special type of CD's or DVD's with lossless FLAC content? Please do tell


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 30, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> Now, I know these systems are great for Blu-Rays! But what about lossless audio? Where do I get lossless audio from? Are there special type of CD's or DVD's with lossless FLAC content? Please do tell



when you buy original audio cds, they are in lossless WMA format. no need for flac. flac is basically a fav0rite for p2p sharing and ripping from acds for storage purpose. also, since its a free format, its widely supported by all media players.

but for music purpose, 5.1/7.1 or any home theatre is not as "purist" as playing on stereo. i myself am a purist, and i believe music is meant to be played on stereo. so, while you are investing in a full blown HT, when you are listening to music, do it in stereo mode.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 30, 2014)

As anirbandd explaIned that stereo and ht should be kept separate( true , even I do that) but that means owning two systems which mostly audiophile/videophiles do but then there's significant amount of money that has to be involved and then space which is a hindrance these days with sky high real estate price. It is exactly here that the LX or the flagship line of av receivers come in to play who does stereo quite respectfully.But then they are expensive too. ( thumbrule an over100000 av receiver will do the same quality of stereo or 2 speaker music comparable to a 50K stereo amplifier.) So what will you do when on a budget? 1st there always will be a solid solid entry/mid level av receiver in every manufacturers catalouge that does stereo "almost as good as " stereo as one of their flagships secondly marry that with brilliant speakers, now every manufacturer even here will have one brilliant set that sounds good as their reference as they trickle down parts and drivers from flagships and you are done. I have paired and configured it for you already! Enjoy the wedding ........amp and speaker's ....ha ha ha

- - - Updated - - -

Don't go after brand name and more money dosnt mean better sound.Most of the time they will rip you off for nothing or very little that ain't worth it. Be very careful while buying audio. Then there's snobbery where people will talk at lengths about brands from Europe and mask their brightness as sparkle and forwardness as openess and thrash similar sounding Japanese and Taiwanese or Chinese as bright and forward and fatiguing!!


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ah! I see. I didn't know that WMA is also lossless, I used FLAC and Apple Lossless for my university studio. No worries though, I already own a Sennheiser HD 700 (courtesy: My University)


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 31, 2014)

Audio CDs are not WMA they are LPCM / CD-DA or Redbook format


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 31, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Audio CDs are not WMA they are LPCM / CD-DA or Redbook format



my bad. thanks for the correction.


----------

